# Question : Exposing the sensor for 700 sec or more?



## MOTISH (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello, is there any danger of damage whene exposing the sensor for 700 sec or more on a 7D 
thank you


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 1, 2013)

So long as you have something in front of the lens, i.e. a lens or a telescope, then very unlikely to damage sensor.


----------



## Schruminator (Jul 1, 2013)

Keep in mind, when you are filming video the sensor is exposed all that time as well. So, it may heat up and you may see a few (temporary) hot pixels or noise, but you shouldn't have to worry about damaging the sensor. Again, assuming you have a lens hooked up, etc etc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

Just don't point it at the sun while doing video.


----------

